# spacers or coils?



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I am wanting to level out my truck 2" in the front. I want to know your opinion to go with spacer or new coils? I will also be installing new front shocks at the same time. I also was wondering if there is anyone affilitated with the site that I could make my purchase from. Just want to show patronage to those that have helped with all my questions.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

if no one on the site sells anything, I have bought 4 spacer kits and 3 lift kits through this company

http://www.topguncustomz.com/


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

i just put a daystar leveling kit on my 02 dodge ram 2500.what a differnce. it looks so much better leveled out. and it raised it exactly 2 inches. and dropped the rear bumper about 1 inch.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd spend the $300 on some super springs. They help carry the weight too rather than bandaid the look.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

got-h2o;1204442 said:


> I'd spend the $300 on some super springs. They help carry the weight too rather than bandaid the look.


Yup, fix the problem instead of just covering it up.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

got-h2o;1204442 said:


> I'd spend the $300 on some super springs. They help carry the weight too rather than bandaid the look.





JohnnyU;1204560 said:


> Yup, fix the problem instead of just covering it up.


Nice!!! LOVE mine!

http://www.supersprings.com/supercoils_overview.asp


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see the difference between longer stiffer springs and some spacers, except the spacers will allow a factory ride year round.

I got my spacers off of ebay for $55 shipped (made by topguncustomz). Look on ebay, they are all over the place.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

plowguy43;1204763 said:


> I don't see the difference between longer stiffer springs and some spacers, except the spacers will allow a factory ride year round.
> 
> I got my spacers off of ebay for $55 shipped (made by topguncustomz). Look on ebay, they are all over the place.


With factory springs and spacers, you still have same spring rate and deflection when the plow is raised. By adding a stiffer spring, you reduce the deflection, improving the front suspension's ability to carry heavy plows such as the 9.2'-9.5'' Vees and PowerPlows.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I get that but the ride suffers for the rest of the year.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

My 06 has the factory 2500 front coils. I have noticed the front end droping more and more to the point the V will actually touches the ground now... Over quick rolling intersections the truck will often bottom out. Super coils are on the list of add ons in the next few weeks. Trust me your coils will get tired and loose much of there spring rating too with anyone running the larger v blades.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm loving all the feedback! I have pretty well decided that it is going to be new coils after the season is over. Still wondering if there is anyone affiliated with the site that I could make my purchace through?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i put spacers on mine and the trucks basically back to stock now the springs tore through the spacers. and you have a cummins which is a heavy engine sooooo ya get the springs


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not seeing them listed ( if you are looking for springs for a 2006 Ram 2500 ), but maybe a different spring would work.
I have a 98 Ram 1500 that I installed a plow on.
I wanted heavier load capacity springs to carry the plow.
Stock springs are rated at 770 lbs each on the Ram 1550.
The Dayton HD springs are rated at 1770 lbs each, ( a 1,000 lbs more per spring ).
The are the same as stock springs in height, just heavier coils and will fit right into stock spring perch/mounts.
I measure before and after the install and they raised the front of my Ram 1500 up 1 3/4 inches.
They absolutely carry the plow with no problem at all and I feel the truck even rides better/smoother.
I bought mine from JC whitney on E-bay and got them to the door for $115.00 for the pair.
If you do some homework and can figure if another spring will fit, you might get the raise you are looking for and get a higher load capacity too boot.
Here is a list of some spring applications.

*http://www.stengelbros.com/SuperDutyCoilSprings.htm*


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

plowguy43;1205762 said:


> Ok I get that but the ride suffers for the rest of the year.


Adding a spacer is still the same spring and spring rate. To improve a vehicles ride, we need to change the spring rate. Changing the rate means adding or subtracting individual winds in a coil spring. If one is after a suspension change that involves an overall lengthening of the spring assembly, in our case the stock coil AND a spacer, AND you were after an improvement in ride as well, you would want to ADD coils to change the spring rate, in lieu of the spacer.

You still get the lift you were after with the spacer, it's just that this particular 'spacer' is 3 more coils added to the overall length of the spring you started with, thus netting you a better spring RATE (more overall coils) and a better ride.

Now having stated this, here is the disclaimer: SuperCoils SSC-23 don't really give a darn about the ride of your truck. This is a load carrying coil, period. The tool we carry on the front of our trucks is a load and we need to prep our trucks to haul it around, or it will become useless. Iv'e never seen a snow plow clear a lot by itself.

SSC-22 has 90 pounds more capacity than a stock Dodge 2500/3500 spring at the same height as the mighty SSC-23.

http://www.supersprings.com/supercoils_fitchart.asp


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My point is that a spacer will raise the front by 2" and keeping the factory ride. It won't carry more load then factory but will be 2" higher than factory.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey proseasons, Can I assume that you have the scc-23? And will the ssc22 give me a comparable ride to stock and raise the front end up to level the truck out. And should also be about 2 more inches of clearence when the plow is on? Assuming that you do have the scc23 what are your arguments for or against it? Arguments for or against the scc22? Thanks, Casey


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

plowguy43;1208111 said:


> My point is that a spacer will raise the front by 2" and keeping the factory ride. It won't carry more load then factory but will be 2" higher than factory.


A set of SuperCoils will raise your front end 2 1/2 inches AND CARRY MORE WEIGHT than the factory springs.

But I do think you should stick with a simple spacer set up.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

hardwoodcd;1208568 said:


> Hey proseasons, Can I assume that you have the scc-23? And will the ssc22 give me a comparable ride to stock and raise the front end up to level the truck out. And should also be about 2 more inches of clearence when the plow is on? Assuming that you do have the scc23 what are your arguments for or against it? Arguments for or against the scc22? Thanks, Casey


Yes, I do have the SSC-23's on my truck. And I have no idea how the SSC-22's perform. Only a crazy person would buy SSC-22's to put under a Cummins diesel engine.

The darn thing is 1000 pounds dry sitting on a pallet by itself, let alone the weight of the front end of a truck, a driver, tools, fuel and, oh yeah, a snow plow.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

nuf said! thanks!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ProSeasons;1208750 said:


> A set of SuperCoils will raise your front end 2 1/2 inches AND CARRY MORE WEIGHT than the factory springs.
> 
> But I do think you should stick with a simple spacer set up.


The OP's original question was about leveling his truck, nothing about carrying more. Spacers will do that just fine. The stock coils also handle plows and cummins engines fine, a 2" spacer will still carry a plow 2" higher than stock without a coil. Does it increase capacity? No, does it change the ride, no which is all my point. For some reason guys think that putting spacers are stupid and a "band aid" where the guys like myself who use spacers simply don't care for the ride of a stiffer spring the remaining 9 months of the year when driving my truck. And for the 3 months that the plow is on my truck for a fraction of the time, the spacer and stock springs hold the weight just fine.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Quick question, have you ever driven a truck with the above springs? Not being a smart ass, just asking. I ask b/c my buddie just put a set on his and I think the truck rides great, if not better than before, and he got the heaviest ones they had. The only reason my Cummins hasn't got them yet is b/c my MVP sits perfectly level on the ground and cleans extremely well. I have a feeling the 2.5" or so would hurt that. That being said, he switched from 265's to 285's and the springs and he got a full 5". 140k plowing miles on a heavy Cummins probably squatted the factory springs a bit though.

My other buddie did a set on his as well and got 3" with just the springs. I haven't ridden in it, but as far as I know he's pleased with the ride.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

These are where they got theirs:

http://www.strutmasters.com/Truck-or-Van-SuperCoils-Kit-p/ssc-23-2.htm


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the info. hey got h2o, did your buddies get the ssc22 or the ssc23? thanks


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

23's. I actually plowed with the truck all day today. Handles the 8611 great. I have however driven it without the plow as well. Too bad you're not local, I'd get you to go for a ride in it. 

Install is easy as can be too if you have or can rent a spring compressor.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to sell these things, doesn't matter to me what you do. I just think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the results. I was.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the 23's, and am very happy with them. with a hemi, it lifted a full 3in, and the only complaint i have is that my factory shocks are a little too short, and they bottom out(top out?) when I hit large bumps/speed bumps, etc. as far as the general ride is concerned, it is a little rougher, but considering its a truck to begin with, not bad. I will say that you will need about an inch in the back to get it back to level if you have a hemi, in your case, diesel might be different. I have a 3in block with no factory spacers in the back and it is perfectly level with no ballast or plow. keep in mind, I need to replace my shocks with longer ones, you should plan on it with the 23's. overall very happy with them, squat about 1/2 to 5/8 in with plow.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

I am definately going with new shocks when I do the whole deal. I was wondering about the new coils maybe lifting the front up to much. I guess we will see. I am going to do the project one the plow season is over.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ya my buddies both got new shocks when they did them. You're in there, you may as well.


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ya in hindsight I wish I would have


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

plowguy43;1209596 said:


> The OP's original question was about leveling his truck, nothing about carrying more. Spacers will do that just fine. The stock coils also handle plows and cummins engines fine, a 2" spacer will still carry a plow 2" higher than stock without a coil. Does it increase capacity? No, does it change the ride, no which is all my point. For some reason guys think that putting spacers are stupid and a "band aid" where the guys like myself who use spacers simply don't care for the ride of a stiffer spring the remaining 9 months of the year when driving my truck. And for the 3 months that the plow is on my truck for a fraction of the time, the spacer and stock springs hold the weight just fine.


Again. Why ADD a spacer when you could intall a LONGER spring, thus eliminating the need for the spacer, get the leveling you wanted AND add 2 or 3 MORE coils to your suspension, netting you a BETTER than factory ride because your new longer springs HAVE MORE COILS than a stock spring. More coil or more winds on a set of springs IMPROVES the SPRING RATE. A better spring rate equals a better RIDE.

Yes, better than the factory ride. SuperCoils are not just STIFF. Moog Cargo Coils are stiff. Been there, done that. I broke those. SuperCoils are a stronger spring with a better spring RATE. Meaning a better ride.

Why not get a better ride AND more capacity AND 2 1/2 inches of leveling lift????


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey proseasons, what I don't get is you are preaching the coils (which is the way I am going) but in an earlier post you said that I should "stick with a simple spacer set up" wth?


----------



## sd_truck_tech (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Casey,

I agree with the large amount of feedback haha. If your concerned about the ride with no plow I wouldn't go with HD coils but if you are leaning that way and the truck is basically a work truck you can try these here Ram 2500 HD Coils for Plow. Manufacturer is Tuftruck. We've had a couple of our guys use them already and are very happy.

PM me for a coupon if you're interested.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ProSeasons;1212055 said:


> Again. Why ADD a spacer when you could intall a LONGER spring, thus eliminating the need for the spacer, get the leveling you wanted AND add 2 or 3 MORE coils to your suspension, netting you a BETTER than factory ride because your new longer springs HAVE MORE COILS than a stock spring. More coil or more winds on a set of springs IMPROVES the SPRING RATE. A better spring rate equals a better RIDE.
> 
> Yes, better than the factory ride. SuperCoils are not just STIFF. Moog Cargo Coils are stiff. Been there, done that. I broke those. SuperCoils are a stronger spring with a better spring RATE. Meaning a better ride.
> 
> Why not get a better ride AND more capacity AND 2 1/2 inches of leveling lift????


Because any replacement coil with a higher capacity that I've tried has always returned a stiff ride without weight on the front end. Secondly, they cost more money. Third, Stock coils can handle the weight fine and if a little more height is all that is wanted then spacers do the trick. My spacers are all steal and powdercoated, $55 shipped to my house. I haven't found a better deal anywhere. And for the remaining 90% of the time I drive my truck it rides like it came from the factory.

With that being said, No I have not tried supercoils. But I suspect shock choice will make more of a difference in ride than your choice of coil and probably mask some of the bad ride characteristics of those coils.

I was just giving my opinion to the OP's original question. For a cheap and easy solution that is not a "band aid" in my opinion, run spacers. There is a reason the market for leveling spacers has become bigger than lift kits nowadays.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You suspect wrong, yet you're acting as if you're speaking from experience up till this last post. Not trying to start or continue an argument, but you're giving advise on something that you have no experience with. I understand your point, I really do, but I was as surprised as you would be if you actually had real world experience with them like I recently did. Maybe it's just me, maybe I overdue stuff.....but it's my opinion that replacing the springs is maybe not the cost effective way, but the right way to do it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Goth20- I've driven trucks with aftermarket coils, not the ones listed which is what I'm basing my opinion on and posts on. Regardless, any coil is going to change the ride froom factory like you say and the difference will all be opinion so this is pretty mute at this point.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

And saying replacing coils is the right way to do it is like telling a chevy guy that Timbrens and cranking the Tbars are a band aid.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

plowguy43;1212861 said:


> And saying replacing coils is the right way to do it is like telling a chevy guy that Timbrens and cranking the Tbars are a band aid.


I would equate cranking torsion bars and adding Timbrens to adding a spacer to stock springs.

I have different springs AND Timbrens, what does that make me, an uber-bandaid?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The proper fix for GM's is bigger bars, or even keys and UCA's........not timbrens and cranking. I am a Chevy guy, that is a band aid, Lol.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny/ h20- what shocks are you guys running with your coils?-Bilsteins?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnnyU;1212911 said:


> I would equate cranking torsion bars and adding Timbrens to adding a spacer to stock springs.
> 
> I have different springs AND Timbrens, what does that make me, an uber-bandaid?


No that's an ACE Bandage lol


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

plowguy43;1213785 said:


> Johnny/ h20- what shocks are you guys running with your coils?-Bilsteins?


Worn out ProComp MX6's, with a set of Bilstein 5100's on order. The ride is really only bad considering that my left front shock is leaking. Otherwise, I hardly notice a rough ride. When carrying the plow, my Timbrens are about 1-1.5" from touching the axle housing too.



plowguy43;1213786 said:


> No that's an ACE Bandage lol


I was thinking maybe a hard cast. :laughing:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm going for Bilstein's as well, been seeing great reviews all over the place so why not.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

hardwoodcd;1212066 said:


> Hey proseasons, what I don't get is you are preaching the coils (which is the way I am going) but in an earlier post you said that I should "stick with a simple spacer set up" wth?


I'm sorry. I was actually talking to plowguy43, not you.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

ahh i see


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are my thoughts.....

If you are a casual plower then the spacers/tims will be just fine. Any one running a V blade and bed salter get the HD coil springs and stop crying about the harsh ride!!!! The Cummins trucks are designed to be work trucks not daily drivers......


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Crazy I didn't realize the Boss V plows were "so light" - Steel 8.2 - 770lbs, Steel 9.2 - 838lbs, My Xblade comes in at 790lbs. All of these are without mounts though. Interesting I thought the V's would weigh a lot morem heck my straight blade is only 48lbs lighter than a 9.2 V! I need to upgrade!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

plowguy43;1215765 said:


> Crazy I didn't realize the Boss V plows were "so light" - Steel 8.2 - 770lbs, Steel 9.2 - 838lbs, My Xblade comes in at 790lbs. All of these are without mounts though. Interesting I thought the V's would weigh a lot morem heck my straight blade is only 48lbs lighter than a 9.2 V! I need to upgrade!


No wonder mine squatted then. 1100# is pretty heavy...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I'd love a blizzard or XLS. Still debating in my empty head on whether to go V or Expandable. Either way, front end upgrades will probably be needed when adding an additional 200lbs to the front...maybe even new coils (h*ll may have just frozen over!) lol


----------



## iowasnow (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone ever put 3/4 ton springs on a half ton to help give some extra support


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

hey pro seasons how do u like the back blade in your picture?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Its not just the weight of the blade... Keep in mind when you stack in the closed V position the front end is also subjected to the live load of the snow. This mass is greatly reduced when using a straight blade. They simpilly don't hold the amount of snow.


----------

